# Rosie Huntington-Whiteley - backstage Balmain show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear SpringSummer 2014 on September 26, 2013 in Paris x13



## beachkini (3 Okt. 2013)

HQs


 

 

MQs


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(13 Dateien, 5.893.144 Bytes = 5,620 MiB)


----------



## Matze8426 (8 Okt. 2013)

Sie sieht ganz schön fertig aus...


----------



## jana2 (9 Okt. 2013)

Schön ungeschminkt!


----------



## jatosiames (4 Nov. 2013)

thank you!!


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2013)

ihr Mund ist der helle Wahnsinn


----------

